# doing "2nd" upgrade fails - MFStools



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

long story short(er)

This is my 2nd Tivo upgrade, first went without a hitch, this one being a PITA...

Toshiba DVD Tivo, SD-H400
bought already upgraded to about 180 hours (method of upgrade unknown)

using MFStools to upgrade keeping everything (i.e. Recordings)
WesternDigital 320gb WD3200AVJS
PATA to SATA adapter (same one Weaknes sells)
following the HOWTO (http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html)

Drive sizes reported correctly by Linux boot

original drive as PriMaster (HDA), new drive as SecMaster (HDC) (opposite of HOWTO, drive designations reversed in command)
using command:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdc
(HOWTO: mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda)

parafrasing the messages (find me a way to copy and paste to another machine LOL):
Source: 81 hours
Upgraded: 179 Hours

Backup Data to be copied: 36xxxMB

Fail: Destination Drive not big enough

Other than doing a InstantCake, I have no idea where to go from here...


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

this is odd... I can do a backup, then restore to the new drive no problem. Tested on the Tivo, it boots properly. Expanded backup, worked perfectly. Try and peform:


HOWTO said:


> UPGRADE CONFIGURATION #3:
> From: Any Single Drive TiVo
> To: New A and New B Drive |or| *New Single Larger A Drive*


this is what I get:

/# mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdc
Scanning source drive. Please wait a moment
Source drive size is 81 hours
-Upgraded to 179 hours
Uncompressed backup size: 34962 megabytes
Restore Failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.
/# king up 1 of 34962 megabytes (0.00%)

I can do a backup & restore & boot off the drive... but why can't I copy my shows??


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

guess if I keep looking I find the answer...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=294748


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Does WinMFS work around this?

Scott


----------



## smithrl (Sep 23, 2002)

I had the exact same problem yesterday. WinMFS worked like a charm.
On top of that, it is infinitely easier to use and no need for a FAT disk for backup or having to connect disks only via IDE connectors.

I'm sold on it.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm... will have to consider winMFS for the future then


----------

